# Van mass / axle weight - interesting numbers....



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Well. Define interesting....

I've got a horizons unlimited cavarno 2 Ford Transit 280SWB conversion.

I weighed my van a year ago and it was 2410kg, max GVW=2800kg

So I was a little worried that with fuel, water, bikes, stuff, beer, back box etc I'd be overweight, and also have an overloaded rear axle (1550kg max)

I thought I may have to get a trailer and therefore looked at buggies etc - but really wanted the van "solo" as thats why we bought it.

Anyway - today - I mounted the back box; put on the bikes; filled with water to the brim. Fuel at 90%. Added loads of stuff to the back box (5 boxes worth), 44kg of beer (yes I weighed it) as "food & drink", clothes, and also we leave a lot of other stuff in. Suffice to say it was as heavy as it would be if we went away for a month.

Sooooooo.

Today - went to the same weighbridge. Payed my £10...... and....

WITHOUT ME
GVW = 2610kg
Rear Axle = 1450kg

WITH ME (and Mel interpreted)
GVW = 2740kg
Rear Axle = 1490kg


So I'm absolutely well surprised and chuffed!!!!!

And when I say it was loaded, I mean remember its a tiny van, but in the backbox was toolboxes, wetsuits, outdoor chairs/tables etc

Have to say I'm surprised its only 200kg with box/bikes/beer/stuff - but I guess I've never weighed my stuff before.

Anyway - the biggest concern we've had for a long break has been negated! BRING IT ON!!

And 60kg spare which can go anywhere!!!!!


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi Ryan,

In August last year at a cost of £4.70 (the cost of living is lower oop north) I weighed our Horizons Unlimited Innovation 1 (SWB Transit base like yours).

We had our Motordome, loungers, puppy pen, dog crate and full water and diesel tanks along with lots of other stuff but no clothes, dogs, people or wine and it came out at 2,420Kg with the rear axle weight being 1,180Kg.

With myself and Mrs SDA plus two beardies and their food and 8 bottles of wine that adds a further 250Kg. If all that was bearing only on the rear axle there'd still be 120Kg left to play with.

As you say it helps take a nagging worry off your mind.

Regards

Andy

PS and I find that they feel much better 'planted' on the road when they've got a good load on.


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

So looks like you are slightly lighter than me then as my first weight was empty. Saying that - cupboards full of junk and 2x gas cylinders. (this time only 1x - but will be changing to 2x 6kg "light" calor ones.

Have you seen my box!  That was the worry as it hangs out well behind hte read axles - and maybe did a see-saw adding loads of mass on rear and lightening the front. Now I *know* I can take all my gadgets


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

I s'pose I'd expect the Innovation to be slightly lighter than the Cavarno. We've no cooker, smaller fridge and no shower room, smaller (907) gas bottle, no carpet and a 2ft deep full width hole (filled with dog crate and gear) across the back.

I've had a look at your back box and it looks a hunky beast, although personally having read the storage article in this months MMM I'm a bit wary of doing anything but towing with a tow ball.

I'm opting for the Fiamma route and awaiting delivery of a Carry Bike plus Ultra Box 360. We went for the 360 rather than 500 partly for aesthetic reasons and partly to stop tempting me to overload.

We reckon we can get the Motordome (15Kg) off the van floor and into the back box plus silver screens, and maybe the dog grooming trolley and puppy pen. 

Then we'll rattle around, if you can rattle in a sub 16ft van! 8O


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Steamdrivenandy said:


> personally having read the storage article in this months MMM I'm a bit wary of doing anything but towing with a tow ball.


Hmmm
What did I miss?


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

ActiveCampers said:


> Steamdrivenandy said:
> 
> 
> > personally having read the storage article in this months MMM I'm a bit wary of doing anything but towing with a tow ball.
> ...


Page 195/196 and Mr Bentley's tow bar with scooter rack failure.

HTH

Andy


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Oops. I hadn't heard or read that. 8O 

A scooter must be >100kg? + mounting bracket etc + 15-20kg?

My tow bar looks like its fit for a commercial vehicle and is stamped at 120kg nose weight (IIRC). My box is fitted to a bak-rak and is maybe 30kg? And I'll be using maybe another 30-40kg in it? So well below limit. Its also clamped to the bike rack to minimise twisting. I'll be nowhere the limit.

:idea: If it does break I'm sure the electrical lead will keep it connected whilst being dragged along the motorway.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

ActiveCampers said:


> Oops. I hadn't heard or read that. 8O
> 
> A scooter must be >100kg? + mounting bracket etc + 15-20kg?
> 
> ...


Take it v easy over speed bumps out there. 8O

The other option is to get Mel to sit in the back with it on her lap :lol: :lol: :lol:

Andy


----------

